

Why many app developers in Asia are prioritizing Android over iOS  - fpgeek
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/09/06/why-a-growing-number-of-app-developers-in-asia-are-prioritizing-android-over-ios/

======
ZeroGravitas
It's strange that a developer would think that the audience that will buy a
lower-priced Apple device will be the same kind of user as those that bought
the higher end devices, and yet different from those who buy an Android at the
same price point. Seems like a very basic mistake.

